# Jointery question



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm curious what method most prefer when cutting jointery. I myself enjoy hand cutting dovetails etc. over using a router and jig. What about you guys?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cracker749 said:


> I'm curious what method most prefer when cutting jointery. I myself enjoy hand cutting dovetails etc. over using a router and jig. What about you guys?



It would depend on who the work is for. Some people prefer the machine made look. For myself (if I have the time), hand made.












 





.
.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Would you consider using a band saw and chisel machine cut or hand cut?

It seems easier with a band saw and even easier to fit. But it was a shallow height drawer and the single dove tail was more for show than anything.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Motise and Tenon*

Seems I use M & T joints the most frequently. The Ms are cut with a Forstner bit in the drill press or with a hollow chisle attachment. Ts are cut with table or band saw or a combination. If there are some angles to the tenon I'll cut the shoulders with a dozuki and maybe the faces also.

If I'm building a chair there is usually more hand work than a cabinet requires.

Bret


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I would prefer to do everything by hand if I could make a living that way. I know some people have pulled it off, but I can't think of a business model that would be viable for me.


----------

